# Авиационные симуляторы > Авиационные симуляторы - оборудование >  Авиационные тренажеры

## Fencer

Тренажёры https://aviaforum.ru/threads/trenazhjory.47596/

----------


## Fencer

Тренажер Ан-148 в университете ГА (авиагородок, Санкт-Петербург).

----------


## Fencer

Тренажер НКТЛ-8 http://www.bvvaul.ru/photos.php?photos_cat=416&page=2

----------


## Fencer

«Россия» и Dream Aero открыли новый авиатренажер Boeing 737 NG в Москве

----------


## Fencer

Партнер аэропорта Внуково AZUR air ввел в эксплуатацию собственный полнопилотажный тренажер Boeing 757/767

----------


## Fencer

Тренажер вертолета Ми-171А2 повысит уровень подготовки пилотов https://www.rhc.aero/media/mi-171a2_trenager

----------


## Fencer

В МАИ разработан тренажёр парашютного прыжка с системой виртуальной реальности

----------

